# The Hunger Games



## mewtini (Mar 20, 2013)

Kill me if there's another thread, which there might be, because THG is popular.

Buuuuut go go go opinions! I've only read the first book in the series; it's definitely interesting, although it feels like it's written as if it somehow thinks you're only eight or something and need everything spelled out for you?


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 20, 2013)

I read the trilogy about two years ago (fifth grade) and thought they were the best books in the universe. This is clearly not the case now. I thought it was really good, but everyone around me was reading it the next year so it kinda got old. Also the first two books (THG, Catching Fire) were fantastic but Mockingjay was terrible.


----------



## Michi (Apr 21, 2013)

I can give opinions!

The first book was honestly my favorite book that I've ever read. The second was a bit of a disappointment, just because I felt there was less action and it wasn't as interesting in general, but Mockingjay redeemed the series and is another one of my favorite books.

If we can discuss the film, I felt that the actor/actress choices were, in most cases, rather terrible. Especially Effie, who was not at all how I had pictured her.


----------



## Phantom (May 19, 2013)

Has anyone seen the trailer for Catching Fire? It looked pretty good.


----------



## Scootaloo (May 20, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer for Catching Fire? It looked pretty good.


I have! I'm pretty excited. Thankfully it's premiering during thanksgiving break for me iirc so now i can go to midnight premiere without having school the next day! (unlike for the first movie)


----------

